# ملف يشرح صيانة مضخة الحقن بالصور الفوتوغرافية(عربي)



## rasmi (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أقدم لكم ملف يشرح صيانة مضخة الحقن بالصور الفوتوغرافية(عربي)




أو










​​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل هل يمكن رفع الملف علي موقع آخر لاستحالة التنزيل من هذا الموقع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasmi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

طلباتك أوامر
رفعتهالك على 6 سيرفرات غير الأتنين اللي كنت قد رفعت عليهم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
والحققية ان هذا المجموعة العربية من التعليم الفني السعودي هي مجموعة رائعة وتستحق كل تقدير، وننتظر مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك دائما .


----------



## اسامة القاسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

" جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس رسمى "


----------



## ابوEYAD (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جاى التحميل ...
شكرا لك


----------



## garen (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الملف لم اجدة


----------



## أبوأحسان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت ... ولكن اين الملف .... تحياتي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## black88star (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يديك الف عافية 
عوآفي


----------



## bibo elking (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بكتير بجد تسلم ايدك اخوك بيبو الكينج


----------



## zakaria lbr (18 أغسطس 2012)

تحياتي.....ولكن اين الملف الروابط من فظلك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (10 سبتمبر 2012)

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------

